# Anyone that would do a MAG 2D XM-L MOD ?



## mohammed (Jan 28, 2011)

As the title says..

Preferably to let me be able to use 18650 batteries

Needs a nice floody beam, and good runtime.

3 modes... high / med / low (no memory)



~ output at high atleast 800+ lumens (if that is possible???)



Anyone that wants to do this job PM me with details. (costs etc.)


----------



## old4570 (May 8, 2011)

Dont mean no harm ...

But lots of 18650 XM-L lights out there ... Why mod ? 

Are you after a Multi emitter set up ? 3 x XM-L ... ? 

You can buy into XM-L from $25 and up ... For the price of a Mag mod you could have maybe 4 XM-L lights .. If you just wanted a single emitter light .. 

Check out Dealextreme , Kaidomain , Manafont , etc , also try the Marketplace (CPF) and see whats there ...

:wave: If you have your mind set on a Mag Mod please disregard


----------



## Codiak (May 19, 2011)

You might want to do this on your own... and on the cheap.

DX has a XM-L drop-in... a spaces for 18650 to D's is straight forward too....


----------



## lite1 (May 26, 2011)

Contact JayRob on the Forum. He offer a 2d Maglite Mod with an MXL LED.


----------

